# Shor Simplicity System



## Brian66 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi y'all. I'm not new to this stuff at all, but I'm new to the forum. So here's my question.

Anyone using or have first hand knowledge of the Shor Simplicity system for refining? Input, feedback, opinions--anything?


----------



## kuma (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello Brian , welcome to the forum!
I have no experience with the Shor system , but the general consesus around here is that the Shor system is a waste of both time and money.
To sum it up in just one of many such quotes from the forum regarding Shor ; 



patnor1011 said:


> :roll: Not to sound harsh but....
> Nobody on this forum will pay a dime for whatever they sell. It can be bought at any other place for fraction of their price and with proper name not their magic fancy creations like storm or subzero :lol:



The chemicals that they sell are just *everyday* chemicals that have been rebranded and then sold at inflated prices.
These chemicals can be bought much cheaper in more common forms such as drain clearer and masonry cleaner.
From what I understand aswell , they are less than forthcoming with any assistance that you may require when using their products.
For a fraction of the price , you can achieve the same end (recovery and refining of precious metals) with some plastic buckets , glass beakers and some off the shelf chemicals.
The best advice that I could offer to anybody considering buying one of their systems would be to forget the Shor system , download a copy of C. M. Hoke's book , and study this and the forum and learn how to recover and refine precious metals for themselves.
My thinking is that most people see the Shore systems online and assume that they can just fork out for a magic machine that will somehow mysteriously transform their gold scrap into refined bullion with little to no knowledgeable input from the operator.
As you know , it's not quiet as simple as that , 
All the best for now chief , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=shor+simplicity&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search

That took about 10 seconds to search for that - I just typed shor simplicity in the search box and got 53 hits. The first thing to learn on this forum is that you are expected to search and read before asking your questions. No one here will hold your hand, especially on a subject that's been discussed 100 times and it's obvious that you haven't searched for it.


----------



## Brian66 (Mar 3, 2012)

kuma said:


> Hello Brian , welcome to the forum!
> I have no experience with the Shor system , but the general consesus around here is that the Shor system is a waste of both time and money.
> To sum it up in just one of many such quotes from the forum regarding Shor ;
> 
> ...




Thank you. Yes I am all too aware of the Shor method of rebadging. They seem to believe the rest of us don't know how to look up MSDS sheets. All I really want to know is if anyone is or has used the system in the past and had any input based on experience. It's an inviting way of doing thing considering it could sit on your kitchen counter without running out the house. Hey, if you know of a similar system, I have the money and time these days. I'd sure appreciate some help. 

So currently I do stripping and recovery, no refining(yet). I did AR once and the load got trashed due to circumstances out of my control--like a wife.


----------



## Brian66 (Mar 3, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=shor+simplicity&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search
> 
> That took about 10 seconds to search for that - I just typed shor simplicity in the search box and got 53 hits. The first thing to learn on this forum is that you are expected to search and read before asking your questions. No one here will hold your hand, especially on a subject that's been discussed 100 times and it's obvious that you haven't searched for it.



And you sir are a ...


----------



## Geo (Mar 3, 2012)

Brian66 said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=shor+simplicity&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search
> ...



be very careful, or you will find your stay here a short one.


----------



## Brian66 (Mar 3, 2012)

Geo said:


> Brian66 said:
> 
> 
> > goldsilverpro said:
> ...



With a nasty greeting such I received, do you really think I'm worried about membership to one of 100,472,578,274 eboards? Really? Be nice, I'm nice. Simple aye?


----------



## nickvc (Mar 3, 2012)

Brian I concur with Geo you don't want to start a battle you won't win.
In GSPs case as a long standing member and moderator of the forum he has probably answered the same questions many times and as a newer member I find it irritating in the extreme going over the same points time and time again.
In your defence your a newbie to the forum so probably haven't found your way around yet or worked out how the forum works. 
It says it all in the header of the forum and the gentleman you just insulted has more years of professional refining than most of us have been on the planet with a vast amount of knowledge on most aspects of this hobby or business which he shares freely, time allowing.
The rules on the forum are simple but strict, no bad language, no insults, no religion or politics, no dangerous methods or practises and the use of proper language and use of terms to the best of the members ability, we make allowances for those for whom English isn't their first language.
We yank each others chains occasionally but only in fun, we try to remain scientists and use correct terminology and chemical names, we try to ensure the safety of all who might come here, their family, neighbours and the environment and you won't find a better resource on recovery or refining of precious metals anywhere!
We can be tetchy but remember no one is been paid here, this is all free, it would cost tens of millions of dollars to accumulate the knowledge on here...this is eldorado!
Are you starting to get my point?


----------



## Brian66 (Mar 3, 2012)

@Kuma

Got the book. Thanks!


----------



## Brian66 (Mar 3, 2012)

nickvc said:


> Brian I concur with Geo you don't want to start a battle you won't win.
> In GSPs case as a long standing member and moderator of the forum he has probably answered the same questions many times and as a newer member I find it irritating in the extreme going over the same points time and time again.
> In your defence your a newbie to the forum so probably haven't found your way around yet or worked out how the forum works.
> It says it all in the header of the forum and the gentleman you just insulted has more years of professional refining than most of us have been on the planet with a vast amount of knowledge on most aspects of this hobby or business which he shares freely, time allowing.
> ...



Well then, if the rules are so strict then why does he start off insulting and condescending for? Maybe it's time for a new moderator if he can't do the job properly. Seriously, I moderate 1 hunting forum, 1 fishing forum, and 1 politics and religion forum. Not once in my 14 years of doing that have I ever come off at anyone like that much less a new guy.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Mar 3, 2012)

the search bar is on the forum for this very reason. if you cant use it, you shouldnt expect to recieve much help from anyone. like chris told you, noone is going to hold your hand or bottle feed you. where do you see him getting wrong with you?


----------



## nickvc (Mar 3, 2012)

Brian Shor is something which crops up here on the forum on a regular basis and annoyingly it's from people looking for an easy way to refine, which doesn't exist, and usually after the poor soul has messed up big time and can't get advice from the company that sold them the rubbish in the first place at greatly inflated prices you can do the same thing using a few buckets and some mason jars, but...and it's a big but, you have to know what your doing.
Spend a little time here on the forum and I'm sure you will understand the attitude.
We will help, we will advise but we won't hold another members hands, we expect new members to help themselves and do the reading and studying necessary, ask questions if you just can't understand something you will get an answer if your doing your part and the older members know when someone just wants easy gold and no work or effort.
Brian remove that comment, or apologise if you want to have a happy time here if not it's back to Shor and their help and advice which appears to be non existent unless it's to sell you more high priced product.
I said it earlier this is Eldorado, there is no better resource anywhere but you won't get much backing having a go at any of the mods or even other members, I gave you a way out with the in your 
defence comment, take it you won't be sorry, if you don't I'm afraid you will regret it if you really are interested in refining.


----------



## Geo (Mar 3, 2012)

your response to GSP was uncalled for. moderators are not above the rules here and if you feel you have been offended, you have the right to voice your opinion, its just the way you decided to word it. each member deserves to be respected so there's no flaming, no insulting, no name calling, even implied its all the same. you may as well have came right on out and said the whole line.

in my opinion GSP was not insulting you but informing you that you are expected to do your part in your quest for knowledge and letting you know that you can use the board features to do it, no matter how abrupt it was.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 3, 2012)

Brian66 said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > Brian66 said:
> ...



In your first post, you said, "I'm not new to this stuff at all," When I read that, and then read the Shor question, I wondered how someone that knew something about this stuff would have any interest in the Shor machine. I was forced to come to the conclusion that you probably don't know much at all. So, I provided you with 53 hits on the Shor Simplicity. That was the best answer you could receive. Everything we know about that machine is mostly in those 53 hits. Have you read any of them?

On those 1x1011 eboards you mentioned, GRF is, by far, the most definitive one for PM refining, etc. Of the handful of other sites that cover this subject, none have 1/10 the information or 1/10 the truly qualified people that GRF has. So, if you're really interested in this stuff, you would be a fool to get booted. I'm not going to boot you, but Harold might.

Like someone said, I was abrupt but I can't see where I was insulting. At least not enough to warrant being called an ass. And, I think I did make my point. 

Welcome to the forum.

Chris


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 4, 2012)

Brian66 said:


> Thank you. Yes I am all too aware of the Shor method of rebadging. They seem to believe the rest of us don't know how to look up MSDS sheets. All I really want to know is if anyone is or has used the system in the past and had any input based on experience. *It's an inviting way of doing thing considering it could sit on your kitchen counter without running out the house*e. . Hey, if you know of a similar system, I have the money and time these days. I'd sure appreciate some help.
> 
> So currently I do stripping and recovery, no refining(yet). I did AR once and the load got trashed due to circumstances out of my control--like a wife.



Please don't do any recovery or refining inside of your occupied house.
Even the shor system, though they claim it to be safe, will produce hydrogen gas. What do you think will happen if the wife turns on the stove to cook your dinner.

What type of material do you want to work with :?: 
Different materials have their preferred recovery and refining methods.

No flaming. Just concern.
Tom C.


----------



## Brian66 (Mar 4, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> Brian66 said:
> 
> 
> > Geo said:
> ...



Thank you, Chris. I'm looking for current user reviews on the product. Perhaps if I stated it that way we have had different results. Sorry for the confusion. 

No I'm not new to any part of it. Before there was a Youtube... I went through pounds of plated scrap electronics to develop my own methods of using only household chemicals for stripping plated material for pennies on the dollar. What I discovered years later was that I wasn't the only one with such ideas. My biggest problems have always been collection of neutral buoyancy plate. I had worked on changing the specific gravity of my water/acid/oxidizer solution to simply distill plate in seconds, but I have just about given up on that because there was too much copper in it. However, I did figure out a rather Homer Simpson way to resolve that problem. I also developed my own centrifugal separator from common PVC pipe. That worked well but it took too much time, and again it was too high tech and overly involved. So I'm just looking for a simple method that does the job.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 4, 2012)

Brian66 said:


> ]do you really think I'm worried about membership to one of 100,472,578,274 eboards?


Be advised. We do not tolerate wiseguys here. If you can't behave, you're gone. Do not attempt to get in the last word. That doesn't fly here. 

I strongly recommend you offer an apology to GSP. Calling him an ass is not acceptable. Make it public, just like the insult you made. Do it now. Time is short. Otherwise you may have to rely on one of the other fora you mentioned for the knowledge you seek. 

I refuse to allow anyone to remain on this forum that has no respect for the time and dedication it receives at the hands of faithful readers and moderators. 

Harold


----------



## Brian66 (Mar 4, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> Brian66 said:
> 
> 
> > ]do you really think I'm worried about membership to one of 100,472,578,274 eboards?
> ...



Excuse me, Sir, everything was fine. It seems now we have a new problem. Secondly, I called no one an ass. A word put in my mouth. 

But I am a last word kind of guy. So a nice--fat--XXXX XXX, is definitely in order.


----------



## Geo (Mar 4, 2012)

Brian66 said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Brian66 said:
> ...



nice knowing you Brian.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 4, 2012)

They come and go so quick, never to learn respect for what they don't know.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 4, 2012)

> nice knowing you Brian.



Actually with his attitude it wasn't nice at all, he's been banned.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Mar 4, 2012)

Harolds signature line says it best. "Wise people talk because they have something to say. Fools talk because they have to say something."


----------



## kuma (Mar 4, 2012)

..... I did not see that coming ........... :roll:


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 4, 2012)

kuma said:


> ..... I did not see that coming ........... :roll:



I did.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 4, 2012)

Entitlement.... that pretty much sums that up.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 4, 2012)

I wonder what religious forum he's a moderator for?


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 4, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> I wonder what religious forum he's a moderator for?



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 4, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> Entitlement.... that pretty much sums that up.



What a disrespectful A$$! I'll bet that he makes his Mother proud!


----------



## butcher (Mar 4, 2012)

Moderators can you clean up this guy's filth he left behind? Maybe toss it too.

Well it is sad some people do not have enough manners or class to learn what they would like to, this guy thinks he will degrade a decent man with his mouth, but all he has done was degrade himself.


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 5, 2012)

Got half a feeling he baited the Mods and slamed the one he was after.
his X X needs to go.
Just a thought.
Tom C.

It's gone, Tom. Thanks for your concern. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 5, 2012)

Morons such as this guy have no place on this forum. I push them for a response. How they deal with my post determines their future on the board. It's all about attitude. This guy has a lousy one and needs a wakeup call. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 5, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> I wonder what religious forum he's a moderator for?


Snicker!

He discloses a great deal about his lack of character, no?

Harold


----------



## kurt (Mar 5, 2012)

8) When I grow up I wana be like this guy so I can be the smartest man in the world to :shock: :lol: :twisted: 

Kurt


----------



## nickvc (Mar 5, 2012)

I never like to see anyone banned and tried to give him a way out without a total loss of face but it appears he wanted the last word....

Never a good idea on the forum as the moderators have the last word should it come to down to that level.

The real shame is that it's his loss, the forum will continue providing unparalleled information and advice to those who choose to follow the rules and take the advice given.


----------



## kurt (Mar 5, 2012)

nickvc said:


> The real shame is that it's his loss,



The real shame is this guy probably thinks it’s the other way around (our loss – his gain)

I kinda got a kick out of his boasting about how long he has been at it & his vast “self taught” knowledge --- & then his comment about what he liked about the idea of the shor system was how it could be set up & run on the kitchen counter

Hence my previous comment

Kurt


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, 
since this is not the first time I stumble upon such a introdution of a new member, I asked myself where is that planet these people are coming from?
Since my first postings and through all the readings here, every mod has been friendly and helpful. I never encountered one who seemed to have a bad day (which can happen to anyone sometimes)
I think some have a misconception on what the internet and a forum is all about. It´s not a govermental authority, that you pay your hard earned taxes for and now request your return. I based on people willing to share their work and their experience. It´s all for free, come one. Noone is forced to type his daily postings, noone paid for.
So how can you just be so nasty and ignorant and insult staff and audience and put up a demand for things?
:roll:


----------



## jack_burton (Mar 5, 2012)

I've found the forum great for people who are willing to do their homework and don't come here trying to be spoonfed. Like Marcel I have found everyone here helpful and polite since I arrived back in December or so. I've found I've had to ask very few how to questions because the answers to every question I've had to ask were readily available via the search tool.


----------



## FlaScrapman (Mar 8, 2012)

What is the actual chemical used for SubZero? I know they didn't make it themselves. They want $100 for 10 Lbs and if it is something I can purchase at home depot - Great.


----------



## Geo (Mar 8, 2012)

sodium nitrate fertilizer.


----------



## kurt (Mar 8, 2012)

Or you can use potassium nitrate (to make nitric acid) which they use as a stump remover called stump out. should be able to get it at home depot, lowes or other hardware stores.

Kurt


----------



## tek4g63 (Mar 9, 2012)

Also some "stump out" is made with sodiummetabisolfite (I hope that I spelled that correct)  . That is another chem. that SHORE relabels as "storm".


----------



## kurt (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes SMB is used for some stump removers - here is a pic of a stump remover brand that is potassium nitrate

Kurt


----------



## tek4g63 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you Kurt! A picture is worth a thousand words.

I love how a topic that started out very badly can turn around and be very helpfull. Why anyone would be so thick headed and get booted from a wealth of knowledge like GRF, I will never understand. All of you are great!


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 10, 2012)

tek4g63 said:


> Thank you Kurt!
> Why anyone would be so thick headed and get booted from a wealth of knowledge like GRF, I will never understand. All of you are great!



+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 10, 2012)

This is pic of Stump Out by BONIDE which is SMB.

Phil


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 11, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> This is pic of Stump Out by BONIDE which is SMB.
> 
> Phil



Hey Geo

Would this Stump out work for those starter ear rings?


----------



## Geo (Mar 11, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> philddreamer said:
> 
> 
> > This is pic of Stump Out by BONIDE which is SMB.
> ...



yes. remember to only use a small amount mixed in warm water.


----------

